# Duda sobre la preposición nach



## fangataufa

Hola a todos y bueno os comento la duda que me ha surgido con nach....

- Yo sé que se puede usar para puntos geográficos, por ejemplo ... yo voy a Alemania, a España..."ich fahre nachh Spanien...".

En cambio otros sitios o lugares se usará la preposición zu.... yo voy al supermercado. "ich gehe zum Supermarkt...".

- y conozco las excepciones a esta regla que sería con Hause. "Ich laufe nach Hause..." o "ich bin zu Hause...".

- y también después de un evento. Por ejemplo para decir, "después del trabajo...". "...nach der Arbeit...". a lo contrario de "antés del trabajo..."... "vor der Arbeit...".

Pero una pregunta, ya que leo en unlibro la combinación de von..... nach. Es decir de un punto a otro. o "yo voy del trabajo a casa ....". "Ich fahre von der Arbeit nach Hause". Una pregunta, ya que siempre lo veo. Si por ejemplo decimos "yo voy del trabajo al supermercado...". Se podría decir, "ich fahre von der Arbeit zum Supermarkt". o habría que hacer esa combinación de preposiciones. 

Gracias


----------



## kunvla

fangataufa said:


> "Ich fahre von der Arbeit nach Hause"





fangataufa said:


> "Ich fahre von der Arbeit zum Supermarkt"



Saludos,


----------



## fangataufa

Entonces siempre la regla general ( o excepción con Hause ). Cuando aparezca Hauss con laufen, gehen, ... siempre siempre con preposición nach. Por ejemplo, "Ich gehe nach Hause". La excepción de eso cuando aparezca el verbo sein, para decir yo estoy en casa. "Ich bin zu Hause". 

Lo demás, como nos ha dicho y dice la gramática, o como lo tengo entendido ... y con combinación von....zum/nach. Es decir, de un sitio a otro. Voy del trabajo al supermercado.... "Ich gehe von der Arbeit zum Supermarkt...". Estaría entonces mal dicho "Ich gehe von der Arbeit nach Hause".

Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## kunvla

fangataufa said:


> Voy del trabajo al supermercado.... "Ich gehe von der Arbeit zum Supermarkt...". Estaría entonces mal bien dicho "Ich gehe von der Arbeit nach Hause".


Saludos,


----------



## elroy

Te estás complicando las cosas.   Lo de “von” no tiene nada que ver con la elección entre “nach” y “zu”.


----------



## Geviert

Las preposiciones van aprendidas _semánticamente _*siempre *con sus verbos correspondientes.


----------



## fangataufa

Una pregunta, o duda que me ha surgido ahora, ... supongamos que queremos decir, "...yo voy a la casa grande..."; cómo se diría

" Ich gehe nach grossen Haus...". o "Ich gehe nach grosse Haus". Es decir, hay que utilizar después de la preposición nach.. dativo, o bien poniéndolo todo en acusativo ( segunda opción ); ya valdría, ya que indicamos movimiento..


----------



## anahiseri

en este caso es
*zum großen Haus
"zu Hause, nach Hause" *no es una casa cualquiera, sino tu hogar.
"zu" va siempre con dativo


----------



## kunvla

fangataufa said:


> Una pregunta, o duda que me ha surgido ahora, ... supongamos que queremos decir, "...yo voy a la casa grande..."; cómo se diría


"...ich gehe zum großen Haus..." ('zum' = 'zu dem' ['zu' más artículo en dativo])

Saludos,


----------



## elroy

O "*ins* groß*e* Haus".


----------



## anahiseri

sí, claro, pero fangataufa tiene que tener clara la diferencia_
ins Haus gehen = entrar en la casa (in + acusativo)
zum Haus gehen  = ir a la casa (zu + dativo)


----------



## elroy

Pero “ir a la casa” también implica entrar en ella, ¿no?


----------



## Tonerl

Pero “ir a la casa” también implica entrar en ella, ¿no? *NO !*

_*ins Haus (rein) gehen - (eintreten)*_
entrar en la casa_* 

nach Hause gehen
zum Haus gehen
heimgehen*_
ir a la casa


----------



## fangataufa

Sí, si ya entiendo, ins Haus gehen, es como ir a casa, pero entrar dentro de casa. No estarse afuera, sino que meterse dentro de casa, y 
zum Haus gehen, es digamos ir a casa, a secas; como si es un punto en un mapa. 

que las dos cosas son distintas


----------

